# Which Theologians have most influenced you?



## RamistThomist

Questions like this come up from time to time but they are usually which preacher, which books, etc. I thought this was to tie both threads together:

1) John Calvin {1}
2) Cornelius Van Til {2}
3) R. J. Rushdoony*
4) Greg Bahnsen+ 


{1}It almost goes without saying that Calvin would be there. I like the way he systematized without arbitrarily forcing his categories onto scripture.

{2}Van Til applied Calvin to apologetics.

*I included him for reasons other than Christian Reconstructionism. Following in the footsteps of Van Til and Dooyeweerd, he showed me that neither man nor society can be neutral with respect to the claims of Christ. One must have an *arche* point to judge all other worldviews.

+Although I am a theonomist, that is not necessarily the reason I included him. I have found his sermons on Covenant Theology, The Reformed Faith, and his lectures on Presuppositionalism to be very helpful in evangelism and explaining the Reformed Faith to what I believe. See? Theology is practical.


----------



## Rich Barcellos

In no specific order: John Owen, John Murray, John Eadie, John Wesley, John Wimber (just kidding about Wesley and Wimber).


----------



## Larry Hughes

Richard, hahahahahah, Wesley - you almost had me!!!

1) Martin Luther
2) John Calvin
3) T. Beza
4) J Gresham Machen
5) BB Warfield
6) CH Spurgeon


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

John Calvin
Augustine
Martin Luther
Theodore Beza
Cornelius Van Til
Robert L. Dabney
James H. Thornwell
John L. Girardeau
Jonathan Edwards
Cotton Mather
Samuel Rutherford
George Gillespie
John Knox
Abraham Kuyper
Francis Schaeffer
J. Gresham Machen
Philippe Duplessis-Mornay aka Junius Brutus
John Bunyan
Charles H. Spurgeon
Loraine Boettner
J.G. Vos
G.I. Williamson
Thomas Ridgeley
Matthew Henry
Matthew Poole
Ralph Erskine
Thomas Boston
James Fisher
William Cunningham
James Bannerman
William Symington
C.S. Lewis
John Murray

[Edited on 7-5-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> John Calvin
> Augustine
> Martin Luther
> Theodore Beza
> Cornelius Van Til
> Robert L. Dabney
> James H. Thornwell
> John L. Girardeau
> Jonathan Edwards
> Cotton Mather
> Samuel Rutherford
> George Gillespie
> John Knox
> Abraham Kuyper
> Francis Schaeffer
> J. Gresham Machen
> Philippe Duplessis-Mornay aka Junius Brutus
> John Bunyan
> Charles H. Spurgeon
> Loraine Boettner
> J.G. Vos
> G.I. Williamson
> Thomas Ridgeley
> Matthew Henry
> Matthew Poole
> Ralph Erskine
> Thomas Boston
> James Fisher
> William Cunningham
> James Bannerman
> William Symington
> C.S. Lewis



Andrew, you left out two theologians. I will give you a hint. Their initials are:
R.J.R.
G.L.B.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot




----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

1) John Calvin
2) Martin Luther, Th.D.
3) Greg L. Bahnsen
4) R.C. Sproul


----------



## Arch2k

John Calvin
Martin Luther
John Owen
Jonathan Edwards
R.C. Sproul
Gordon Clark


----------



## Puritanhead1981

In no order at all


John Owen
John Calvin
BB Warfield
CH Spurgeon
Jonathan Edwards
Augustine
Martin Luther
Gerstner
Matthew Mead 
Thomas Watson
James Durham
Richard Steele
Richard Baxter
R.C. Sproul

Just to Nme a few


----------



## Puritanhead

Jesus of Nazareth
The Apostle Paul
John Calvin
R.C. Sproul
Jonathan Edwards
C.H. Spurgeon
Martin Luther
John Piper

...that's most influential ... I figure that is enough...


----------



## BrianBowman

Calvin (Institues, Commentary, etc.)
Luther (Bondage of the Will, Galatians)
Edwards (Freedom of the Will, Justification by Faith)
Augustine
Greg L. Bahnsen
BB Warfield
John Owen (Death of Death)
Sproul (many)
Gertsner (Church History lectures, stuff against Dispensationalism)
John Murray (Redemption Accomplished and Applied)

... hey I've only been a "Reformed Guy" for a little over a year. Been read'n alot and have 10,000's of pages to go. Still wanna be a solid reader in Hebrew, Greek, and Latin someday. Oh Lord, please give me about 50 more years on this earth!!


----------



## Plimoth Thom

R.C. Sproul
Keith Mathison
Jonathan Edwards
John Calvin
Martin Luther
Augustine
John Owen
Abraham Kuyper


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

R. C. Sproul
John Gertsner
R. L. Dabney
Arnold Dalimores Whitfield Biographies
Martin Luther
The men behind the WCF and LBCF
J. I. Packer
John Owen
Richard Belcher
J.C. Ryle
The Renihans and Richard Barcellos are making an impact as of right now.
Earnest Reisinger
And a Dr. Roy Blackwood who introduced me the Systematic Theology and the Covenanters in the 1980's.


----------



## Bryan

-John Calvin influenced me a lot on Baptism, really thats the only section of the Institues I have read so far.

-Spurgeon influenced me on Calvinism a lot, his defense of Calvinism was a big help to me.

-Sproul continued to influence me on Calvinism as well as a new way to look at God with Holiness of God.

-Van Til and John Frame have been influencing my apologetic view a lot over the past year.

-John Piper has been an influence in how I view my relationship with God.

-By and Far however Martyn Lloyd-Jones has influenced me more then any other theologian.

Bryan
SDG


----------



## Philip A

Calvin, Barcellos, Owen, Edwards.

And a Particular bunch from 1677....


----------



## street preacher

Our Master and the Most Holy Sovereign, The Trinity, the true theologian!

Paul the Apostle
John Calvin
John Owen
Jonathan Edwards
Simon Peter
John Piper

What is with all of these Johns in my list?


----------



## just_grace

*Thoughts...*

Whoever wrote the Gospel of John and Augustine.

Edit...

And of course..Paul of Tarsus. Apostle to the non-Jews.

Just ordered a new book. Paul, the Apostle of the heart set free by FF. Bruce. I can't wait 

[Edited on 7-5-2005 by just_grace]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Top 15: In a very particular order of my reading as a Christian:

Jesus Christ
Moses
The Apostle Paul 
_________________

RC Sproul
John Gerstner
Jonathan Edwards
Jeremiah Burroughs
John Bunyan (Pilgrim's Progress)
Lewis Bayley
Lewis Berkhof
John Calvin
Martin Luther
Francis Turretin
Christopher Love
Joseph Symonds / Blaise Pascal (On some of the same topics)
William Ames
Samuel Rutherford
Westminster Documents (that a big group but very influential)


----------



## Me Died Blue

In chronological order of discovery and reading:

*Loraine Boettner* - first major exposure to the doctrines of grace and God's sovereignty in everything
*Michael Horton* - my first exposure to Reformed spirituality, as well as the Church and sacraments; most influencial contemporary author on my spiritual life and mindset
*John Calvin* - my first exposure to systematic Reformed thinking
*John Owen* - almost ditto, but on more individual topics
*Westminster Divines* - the refinement and summarizing of the systematics of Calvin and Owen that has been most influencial
*Greg Bahnsen* - first and most influencial teacher on apologetics, and even more so the Christian worldview and how a Reformed perspective influences every part of it
*Abraham Kuyper* - further influence on a Reformed worldview as a whole


----------



## crhoades

Sproul and Horton - introduced me to reformed thought
Calvin - going through the Institutes 2 nights a month with our pastor. Incredible study. 
Greg Bahnsen/Van Til/John Frame - taught me to take every thought captive to the obedience of Christ in philosophy/apologetics/ethics (now if I could only do it!)
Dutch Neo-Calvinism (Van Prinsterer, Kuyper, Bavinck, Dooyeweerd, Vollenhoven) Reformed world and life view and trying to rethink all disciplines from a reformational worldview.
Thornwell and Dabney - men of integrity who stuck by their guns and cared for their students/flock
Lloyd Jones - high view of preaching and love his sermons.
Westminster Divines - The more I study the Confession and Catechisms - the more I am in awe.

My Pastor - David Filson - impacting me more and more every Lord's Day - Great passion, intellect, jealousy for his flock, friendship, piety, father/husband, etc...

[Edited on 7-5-2005 by crhoades]


----------



## SRoper

In order, sort of:

Augustine
John Calvin
RC Sproul
CH Spurgeon
Martin Luther
CS Lewis
Charles Hodge
Thomas Aquinas


----------



## daveb

*Augustine* - Reading his works taught me about living as a Christian in the City of Man.
*Calvin* - Learned much from him on many subjects, still have so much to learn from him.
*Edwards* - Perhaps the theologian I've read the most. His disciplined life is a great example I look up to.
*Sproul* - Has been helpful introducing me to Reformed theology and shaping my view of Scripture.
*Spurgeon* - His sermons have been a constant source of encouragement to me. His book "All of Grace" stirred my soul.


----------



## RamistThomist

I want to add a (qualified) R L Dabney.
While I have not read his systematic, reading his bio on Stonewall (that great American who has had no equal since 1863), and volume four of his lectures, I have learned what true courage is and how I am to live as a subjugated Southron in the captive south. His essay, "The New South," begs to be read by every intelligent southron.

I would also HIGHLY RECOMMEND the lectures on Dabney by Pastor Joe Morecraft III

Well, I can't find the links to the lectures now, but I will post them as soon as I can.

Some non-theological guys who have really influenced my worldview:

Richard Weaver (his books on agrarianism are beyond compare and speak of a kinder, gentler age and the future prospects of it).

Patrick Henry (His oration "give me liberty or death" perfectly balanced the line between the sovereignty of God and the responsiblity of man.)

Samuel Davies (he also said some cool stuff)


----------



## Formerly At Enmity

wow ....impressive lists....

1.) Sproul (SR.; though jr. has impressed me as well)
2.) Thomas Watson (is there anyone who writes more beautifully?)
3.) Jonathan Edwards (too numerous to list)
4.) Gerstner (he was fierce!)
5.) Kuyper ("there is not one square inch of this earth of which Jesus Christ does not scream out, 'this is mine'")
6.) A.A. Hodge (if only for his outlines of theology)

....can someone help me out with lewis bayley and richard belcher?????

"to be afraid to come to God in prayer is a dishonour to Christ's intercession."
-Thomas Watson


----------



## Myshkin

C.S. Lewis 
Hank Hanegraaf 
R.C Sproul 
Augustine
J.I. Packer 
Mike Horton
The Westminster Divines 
James Boice
Charles Spurgeon
Louis Berkhof
B.B. Warfield
Calvin
Edmund Clowney
Jerry Bridges




[Edited on 7-20-2005 by RAS]


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I want to add a (qualified) R L Dabney.
> While I have not read his systematic, reading his bio on Stonewall (that great American who has had no equal since 1863), and volume four of his lectures, I have learned what true courage is and how I am to live as a subjugated Southron in the captive south. His essay, "The New South," begs to be read by every intelligent southron.
> 
> I would also HIGHLY RECOMMEND the lectures on Dabney by Pastor Joe Morecraft III
> 
> Well, I can't find the links to the lectures now, but I will post them as soon as I can.
> 
> Some non-theological guys who have really influenced my worldview:
> 
> Richard Weaver (his books on agrarianism are beyond compare and speak of a kinder, gentler age and the future prospects of it).
> 
> Patrick Henry (His oration "give me liberty or death" perfectly balanced the line between the sovereignty of God and the responsiblity of man.)
> 
> Samuel Davies (he also said some cool stuff)



Stonewall Jackson, too. He lived the doctrine of predestination (see, theology is practical).

Robert E Lee. He showed true courage and godliness in the face of temporal defeat and subjugation.

Both of these men's lives were hid with Christ in God.

[Edited on 7--20-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## Texas Aggie

A friend of mine gave me a book by William Law. I have not looked at it yet... has anyone read anything by him? Worth the time to read?


----------



## Puritan Sailor

My short list of the most influential, though not necessarily my favorites to read all the time:

R.C. Sproul
John Bunyan
Thomas Boston
Jonathan Edwards
Thomas Vincent
Iain Murray
Berkhof
Spurgeon
Bahnsen

[Edited on 7-20-2005 by puritansailor]


----------



## Robin

Jesus, Paul, Calvin, Ursinus, Warfield, Berkof, Vos, Kline, GK Beale, RS Clark, Horton, Riddlebarger, Cranfield, Futato, Longman III, Clowney, Tolkien.

Robin 

[Edited on 7-20-2005 by Robin]


----------



## VanVos

Vos, Vantil, Kline 

Here's a good introduction to the three: 

Lane Tipton Lectures on the Covenant of Works

Eschatological Focus (Vos)
http://www.two-age.org/online_sermons/ltipton/cov1.ram

Judicial Foundations (Kline)
http://www.two-age.org/online_sermons/ltipton/cov2.ram 

Implications for Human Knowledge (Van Til)
http://www.two-age.org/online_sermons/ltipton/cov3.ram


----------



## lwadkins

R. C. Sproul

Whose teachings led me to all those other great theologians previously mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Mayflower

J. Calvin, Fr. Turretin, S. Oomius, P. van Mastricht and ofcourse J. Owen.


----------



## Archlute

1. Wayne Grudem - my first introduction to elements of reformed thought, I got hooked on reading theological literature through his "Systematic Theology" while still attending a megachurch (Wayne, if it were not for you being used as an instrument of enlightenment in the hand of the Holy Spirit I may still have been singing "A Mighty Fortress" to disco arrangements during worship!).

2. Augustine - especially his Enchiridion, a wonderfully worshipful and reverently devotional piece centered on the Trinity/faith, hope, and love.

3. John Owen - on the Spirit's work in prayer (vol. 4), and the necessity of the minister to pray preparedly, yet with spiritual power and freedom in the worship service. He almost had me convinced of congregationalism too, for a short while!

4. Martin Luther - especially on paedobaptism, oddly enough. Very moving arguments to supplement the more academic study of the issue.

5. Calvin - what can one say, that hasn't already been said?

6. Turretin - also helped in the issue of covenantal baptism (although, as a baptist at the time, I came away bruised and whimpering). His arguments concerning the decrees/knowledge of God are first rate, and very lucid.

7. J. H. Thornwell - his doctrine of the spirituality of the church

[Edited on 7-20-2005 by Archlute]


----------



## crhoades

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> J. Calvin, Fr. Turretin, S. Oomius, P. van Mastricht and ofcourse J. Owen.



Has Oomius or van Mastricht been translated into English?


----------



## Ivan

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Richard Belcher



As in Richard Belcher in Columbia, SC? If so, I supply preached many years ago at his church. He lived in Illinois then.


----------



## Ivan

BTW, great lists of theologians...how does everyone feel about William Hendrikson?


----------



## SolaScriptura

The above lists are excellent and I agree that to some extent I have been influenced by many of them. When I actually go through the mental exercise of trimming my list down to the SINGLE most influential person...

I'd have to say that I can not only boil it down to a single person, but a single work: 

Thomas Brooks - Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices

This book literally changed the way I think and live... it changed how I preach, how I teach, how I counsel... it definitely influenced me in a way that no other single work has.


----------



## Myshkin

For those who like this sort of thing, here is a tally of the most influential theologians for PB members according to this thread:

1.Calvin- 23

2.Sproul- 19

3.Luther- 14

4.Edwards-12
4.Owen- 12

6.Augustine- 9
6.Spurgeon- 9

8.Bahnsen- 8

9.Apsotle Paul- 6
9.Horton- 6

11.Westminster Divines- 5
11.Gerstner- 5
11.Kuyper- 5
11.Van Til- 5
11.Warfield- 5

16.Dabney- 4
16.Berkhof- 4
16.J. Murray- 4
16.Jesus- 4
16.CS Lewis- 4

21.Thornwell- 3
21.Turretin- 3
21.Bunyan- 3
21.Vos- 3
21.Piper- 3
21.Lloyd-Jones- 3
21.Rutherford- 3

28.I. Murray- 2
28.Beza- 2
28.Machen- 2
28.Frame- 2
28.Kline- 2
28.Boettner- 2
28.Clowney- 2
28.Barcellos- 2
28.Boston- 2
28.Watson- 2
28.Packer- 2
28.C. Hodge- 2
28.Schaeffer- 2
28.G. Clark- 2
28.Gentry- 2
28.J. White- 2

Several others at- 1











[Edited on 7-25-2005 by RAS]


----------



## RamistThomist

Allan, that is a quite useful tally. Thanky you.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Allan, that is a quite useful tally. Thanky you.



 Good job, Allan!


----------



## Me Died Blue




----------



## wsw201

John Calvin, Charles Hodge, John Owen, Martin Luther.


----------



## JOwen

Rutherford
Goodwin
Lloyd-Jones
Beeke
John Murray
John Dick
a' Brakel


----------



## RamistThomist

I forgot Iain Murray. His stuff on revivalism was a breath or fresh air for someone who was pressured as a baptist pulpit supplier to really give a good ole fashioned soul-winning altar call. Pentecost Today and Revival and Revivalism are must reads.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

*Michael Horton* - Always so reasonable and so insightful. I might differ from him on theonomy and postmillennialism, and perhaps creation as well, but I appreciate his work. I also, thanks to Draught Horse's generosity, own some of it. 

*Francis Schaeffer* - I've been exposed to Schaeffer since my days in high school marching band. A good role model of what I'd like to do as a scholar in writing about the ideology behind art.

*Greg Bahnsen* - Surely one of the twentieth century's great minds. I'm not particularly well read in Bahnsen himself, but Bahnsen influenced my pastor, and my pastor is quite influential on me. Therefore, I probably can't overestimate Bahnsen's influence. 

*R.C. Sproul* - Between the monthly Tabletalks and the books I read when I first began to study reformed theology, I'm sure Sproul has had even more influence than I realize.

*C.S. Lewis* - His Arminian theology aside, Lewis helped me understand the awesomeness of the Christian narrative. 

*N.T. Wright* - Ranging from amazing insight to blatant error (female ordination?  ), Wright is great for a fresh perspective. He's much better when he writes on Jesus than when he writes on Paul, but Wright always gets me excited about the text and about the kingdom.

I have a feeling I'm going to be assaulted for that last one... Be gentle, guys; I'm a girl! (Besides, if Andrew can put C.S. Lewis, surely I can get away with N.T. Wright, who at least leans more towards Calvinism than Lewis... Surely?? I will admit, however, that it isn't necessarily a good idea to read Wright without measuring him against a solidly Reformed theologian.)

[Edited on 7-21-2005 by Ex Nihilo]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> *C.S. Lewis* - His Arminian theology aside, Lewis helped me understand the awesomeness of the Christian narrative.
> 
> *N.T. Wright* - Ranging from amazing insight to blatant error (female ordination?  ), Wright is great for a fresh perspective. He's much better when he writes on Jesus than when he writes on Paul, but Wright always gets me excited about the text and about the kingdom.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to be assaulted for that last one... Be gentle, guys; I'm a girl! (Besides, if Andrew can put C.S. Lewis, surely I can get away with N.T. Wright, who at least leans more towards Calvinism than Lewis... Surely?? I will admit, however, that it isn't necessarily a good idea to read Wright without measuring him against a solidly Reformed theologian.)
> 
> [Edited on 7-21-2005 by Ex Nihilo]



 Just to clarify why I included C.S. Lewis in my list..._Mere Christianity_ was the "gateway" book that lead me to Christianity, albeit, Arminian Christianity. In that sense, he was highly influential in my life, not so much any more. I would not recommend that book to any undiscerning reader, however. His theology is so far from being Reformed that I question whether there is enough of the gospel in that book to qualify as Protestant. He died the same day as Aldous Huxley and John F. Kennedy, a fact that led to Peter Kreeft's abominable but insightful book, _Between Heaven and Hell_, but the question of his salvation is not for me to decide. I remain a fan of Narnia, with my eyes open to the weak theological underpinnings of his fantasy world, and I enjoy his style of writing at all times (he was a genius at communicating through the written word), and I think there is wisdom to be found in his works, even such as _The Screwtape Letters_, and I appreciate his love of classic literature, though I'm not such a fan of George MacDonald. I would love to share a smoke and pint with him in heaven one day, if the Lord wills. But for theological reading, with the time that I have left on this earth, I look to the Reformers, Huguenots, Covenanters and Puritans for my reading edification.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> *C.S. Lewis* - His Arminian theology aside, Lewis helped me understand the awesomeness of the Christian narrative.
> 
> *N.T. Wright* - Ranging from amazing insight to blatant error (female ordination?  ), Wright is great for a fresh perspective. He's much better when he writes on Jesus than when he writes on Paul, but Wright always gets me excited about the text and about the kingdom.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to be assaulted for that last one... Be gentle, guys; I'm a girl! (Besides, if Andrew can put C.S. Lewis, surely I can get away with N.T. Wright, who at least leans more towards Calvinism than Lewis... Surely?? I will admit, however, that it isn't necessarily a good idea to read Wright without measuring him against a solidly Reformed theologian.)
> 
> [Edited on 7-21-2005 by Ex Nihilo]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify why I included C.S. Lewis in my list..._Mere Christianity_ was the "gateway" book that lead me to Christianity, albeit, Arminian Christianity. In that sense, he was highly influential in my life, not so much any more. I would not recommend that book to any undiscerning reader, however. His theology is so far from being Reformed that I question whether there is enough of the gospel in that book to qualify as Protestant. He died the same day as Aldous Huxley and John F. Kennedy, a fact that led to Peter Kreeft's abominable but insightful book, _Between Heaven and Hell_, but the question of his salvation is not for me to decide. I remain a fan of Narnia, with my eyes open to the weak theological underpinnings of his fantasy world, and I enjoy his style of writing at all times (he was a genius at communicating through the written word), and I think there is wisdom to be found in his works, even such as _The Screwtape Letters_, and I appreciate his love of classic literature, though I'm not such a fan of George MacDonald. I would love to share a smoke and pint with him in heaven one day, if the Lord wills. But for theological reading, with the time that I have left on this earth, I look to the Reformers, Huguenots, Covenanters and Puritans for my reading edification.
Click to expand...


I include him for much the same reason... I've read about all that I care to read of his theological writings, but they were helpful at a particular time in my life.

My next assignment for myself is, of course, to tackle Calvin. 

(I should also clarify that I have not spent a great deal of time reading Wright... selected articles of his have been helpful, but I would certainly steep myself in the great Reformed theologians before I got into his weightier volumes.)


----------



## default

Jesus Christ
Paul

WILLIAM GURNALL - The Christian in complete Armour. Spurgeon said of this man "Outside the scriptures this book is the most valued in all my library!) (UNabridged version of the book is best!)


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> *Michael Horton* - Always so reasonable and so insightful. I might differ from him on theonomy and postmillennialism, and perhaps creation as well, but I appreciate his work. I also, thanks to Draught Horse's generosity, own some of it.
> 
> *Francis Schaeffer* - I've been exposed to Schaeffer since my days in high school marching band. A good role model of what I'd like to do as a scholar in writing about the ideology behind art.
> 
> *Greg Bahnsen* - Surely one of the twentieth century's great minds. I'm not particularly well read in Bahnsen himself, but Bahnsen influenced my pastor, and my pastor is quite influential on me. Therefore, I probably can't overestimate Bahnsen's influence.
> 
> *R.C. Sproul* - Between the monthly Tabletalks and the books I read when I first began to study reformed theology, I'm sure Sproul has had even more influence than I realize.
> 
> *C.S. Lewis* - His Arminian theology aside, Lewis helped me understand the awesomeness of the Christian narrative.
> 
> *N.T. Wright* - Ranging from amazing insight to blatant error (female ordination?  ), Wright is great for a fresh perspective. He's much better when he writes on Jesus than when he writes on Paul, but Wright always gets me excited about the text and about the kingdom.
> 
> I have a feeling I'm going to be assaulted for that last one... Be gentle, guys; I'm a girl! (Besides, if Andrew can put C.S. Lewis, surely I can get away with N.T. Wright, who at least leans more towards Calvinism than Lewis... Surely?? I will admit, however, that it isn't necessarily a good idea to read Wright without measuring him against a solidly Reformed theologian.)
> 
> [Edited on 7-21-2005 by Ex Nihilo]



 You are much braver than I. I actually began reading Wright on a dare from C. Schelin. 

I don't look to Lewis for theology, but for a helpful explanation of reality. Ie, his other stuff is superb. For example, while I don't care for the apologetic used in Miracles, he did make a brilliant observation (that Tom Wright has picked up on) concerning Jesus' miracles and their relation to the Kingdom. When Jesus came healing people he wasn't merely some magic guy doing cool stuff, he was showing people that God's kingdom is now breaking into earth and the reversal of the Curse has begun. 

Tom Wright's Jesus and the Victory of God ranges from being in the stratosphere on some topics to utterly brilliant on others. He roasts liberal theology alive. The liberals have clearly admitted to such.

I am generous, aren't I? That's okay, I wouldn't have time to listen to all those Mike Horton cds anymore. It was my pleasure to give them to you.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> You are much braver than I. I actually began reading Wright on a dare from C. Schelin.



I remember once getting into a loud debate about the NPP in the middle of Taco Bell with Mr. Schelin... That was very amusing, because neither of us were really too well read in the NPP at the time, so he had to keep answering my Calvinist dogma with, "But you have to put it in the historical context..."



> I don't look to Lewis for theology, but for a helpful explanation of reality.



I agree... and I never would have actually listed him here is others hadn't done so as well. Suffice to say, I would never look to him for doctrine, but his literary insight into the state of the world is fabulous.


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> You are much braver than I. I actually began reading Wright on a dare from C. Schelin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember once getting into a loud debate about the NPP in the middle of Taco Bell with Mr. Schelin... That was very amusing, because neither of us were really too well read in the NPP at the time, so he had to keep answering my Calvinist dogma with, "But you have to put it in the historical context..."
> .
Click to expand...


He knows neither NPP nor Calvinism that well, despite his love for Tom Wright. Anyway, another thing Tom taught me to do is to use narratives to subvert/destroy worldviews.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> Richard Belcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As in Richard Belcher in Columbia, SC? If so, I supply preached many years ago at his church. He lived in Illinois then.
Click to expand...


Yep, the same one. He is wonderful. Have you ever heard him do a singing biography presentation. I heard him do one on Adoniram Judson at Edgewood Baptist Church about 5 years ago. It was cool.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

> _Originally posted by Loriann_
> WILLIAM GURNALL - The Christian in complete Armour. Spurgeon said of this man "Outside the scriptures this book is the most valued in all my library!) (UNabridged version of the book is best!)



I agree the abridged 3vl set is lacking. They also dumb down God's effectual grace.


----------



## Caka

In this order

Horton & The White Horse Inn Guys ( havn't missed a program in 5 years)
James R. White
R.C. Sproal
Calvin
Luther
Gordon Clark
Robbins - as of late (no flames)

There are many many more below this list. I almost added J. Vernon McGee but he is not Reformed. He was the 1st preacher on the radio that I ever listened to right after my conversion. I didnt miss a single program for nearly two years. I now differ with him on many things and havn't listened to him in years but I consider him a fine Christian man and look foward to meeting him one day.


----------



## Mayflower

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> J. Calvin, Fr. Turretin, S. Oomius, P. van Mastricht and ofcourse J. Owen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has Oomius or van Mastricht been translated into English?
Click to expand...


Only from Mastricht " treatise of regeration", but for the rest not. 

Oomius was a great Dutch theologion, even his works in old dutch are very hard to find, and very expensive. I have some reprints from him ( institutionus theologicae peacticae, satans vuistslagen, de practycke der twee heylige sacramenten, de bestiering der gedachten)

I know that there is a dissertaion by Gregory D. Schuringa called :

Embracing leer and leven : the theology of Simon Oomius in the context of Nadere Reformatie orthodoxy / Grand Rapids, Michigan, 2003. See :

http://www.atla.com/preservation/preservation_news/preservation_news100804.html

Another great theologion of the Second reformation is :

Abraham Hellenbroek :
* Keurstoffen (2 vol.) 
* Hooglied (2 vol.)
* Jesaja (5 vol.)
* Kruistriomph
* Vragenboekje (catechismus), is also in english (A Specimen of Divine Truths) see :

http://www.heritagebooks.org/browse.asp?fname=A.&lname=Hellenbroek


----------



## rgrove

James White
R.C. Sproul (as someone else mentioned, he introduced me to tons of great historical figures that one could actually say my library began in his bibliographies)
Greg Bahnsen
Kenneth Gentry


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Another great theologion of the Second reformation is :
> 
> Abraham Hellenbroek :
> * Keurstoffen (2 vol.)
> * Hooglied (2 vol.)
> * Jesaja (5 vol.)
> * Kruistriomph
> * Vragenboekje (catechismus), is also in english (A Specimen of Divine Truths) see :
> 
> http://www.heritagebooks.org/browse.asp?fname=A.&lname=Hellenbroek



Ralph, 

Have you read this work? I know that Abraham Hellenbroek was a friend of Wilhelmus Ã  Brakel. RHB says: 



> Abraham Hellenbroek (1658-1731) was a highly esteemed minister in the Reformed church of the Netherlands. Now reprinted in a larger, easier to read format, this catechism book has been extensively used by Reformed denominations over the centuries for instructing young people. He covers the major doctrines of Reformed truth concerning God, man, Christ, salvation, the church, and the last things. This edition is freshly translated by Joel R. Beeke, who also provides a biographical sketch of the author.


----------



## weinhold

Kelly Kapic
Stan Grenz
Karl Barth
Bonhoeffer
C.S. Lewis
John Calvin
St. Anselm
St. Augustine
Brennan Manning


----------



## Mayflower

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Another great theologion of the Second reformation is :
> 
> Abraham Hellenbroek :
> * Keurstoffen (2 vol.)
> * Hooglied (2 vol.)
> * Jesaja (5 vol.)
> * Kruistriomph
> * Vragenboekje (catechismus), is also in english (A Specimen of Divine Truths) see :
> 
> http://www.heritagebooks.org/browse.asp?fname=A.&lname=Hellenbroek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph,
> 
> Have you read this work? I know that Abraham Hellenbroek was a friend of Wilhelmus Ã  Brakel. RHB says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abraham Hellenbroek (1658-1731) was a highly esteemed minister in the Reformed church of the Netherlands. Now reprinted in a larger, easier to read format, this catechism book has been extensively used by Reformed denominations over the centuries for instructing young people. He covers the major doctrines of Reformed truth concerning God, man, Christ, salvation, the church, and the last things. This edition is freshly translated by Joel R. Beeke, who also provides a biographical sketch of the author.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes i have it , it's a great catechism. It's only sad that only this short book is transelated, he wrote sme great mayor works esspecially his "kruistriomph" or truimph of the cross, it's about the suffering (last days) of Christ.


----------

